
China Blocks Virtually All Of Google’s Web Services - stevewillows
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/09/china-blocks-virtually-all-of-googles-web-services-as-18th-party-congress-gets-underway/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
pav3l
Another discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4764376>

